# Show Name Help



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Southern Belle said:


> I've been showing my gelding Leo for a year under the name Southern Gentleman. The previous owner registered him with this name, but it just doesn't click for me. I would love to change his name to something a little closer to his barn name Leo. I'm open to anything.
> Thnx


Sir Lionheart (Leo the Lion)
Da Vinci (as in Leonardo Da Vinci)
Leonis (latin for Leo)
Tolstoy (the writer, Leo Tolstoy)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To us northerners the term southern gentleman denotes fine manners.


----------

